
Show HN: Check how much share prices have fallen compared to the pre-panic highs - mlody991
http://stock.coronaloss.online
======
mlody991
Hey! Recently I was interested in how the share price fell in comparision to
the max prices before the market panic related to the coronavirus. I was also
curious when the stock prices were as low as now. I didn’t want to verify that
every day. That's why last weekend I made a website where I can check it
without an effort :)

You can choose range of dates for stock rates, the date when (in your opinion)
market panic started and tickers. Currently most common ticker from Yahoo
works :)

------
raincom
Can you include the data from 2007, as it is helpful to see the whole bull
cycle from 2008/2009?

